# Google- Candida Which Foods To Avoid - The Healthier Life



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Candida Which Foods To AvoidThe Healthier Life, UKThese effects make Candida a major cause (although not the only one) of *irritable bowel syndrome*. I was surprised to see how many of our readers have left comments on our article Candida: How To Cure Your Symptoms. The article was written back in 2001 *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

